# 1980 Schwinn Cruiser 5



## cds2323 (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm mainly into prewar bikes but couldn't pass up this estate find. Bike appears all original right down to the U.S.A. made Schwinn studded balloon tires. Has a rear drum brake, double knurled (although faintly stamped) rims with heavy duty spokes, front brake pads have almost no wear. Very few marks on bike, it looks like it was barely ridden. Came out of original owners basement. A little dusty, got home just before dark so will post better pics tomorrow. 

Has a Feb 80 serial #. I believe the badge has a date from March 4,1980. Front hub is stamped ACS 03 80.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 18, 2015)

Serial number pics.


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 18, 2015)

Very nice.i think you should donate it to a good cause,like me.i would even pay shipping.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 18, 2015)

Dang, that's NICE!

Ya, got everything else too; Tiers, fenders, rear rack, reflector, generator rear and head light, Geez. That's a real money bike.


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 18, 2015)

Geez, showroom fresh! She's beautiful!


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 19, 2015)

A lot of options on it.  Someone even thought to put a better seat on it.  I had one for years, they are good riders.


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 19, 2015)

bikeyard said:


> A lot of options on it.  Someone even thought to put a better seat on it.  I had one for years, they are good riders.




I've got an '84 Cruiser 5 and like the way it rides as well.  When Bikeyard mentions "A lot of options on it" does that include the fenders?  Mine had fenders on it as well and I was told that the fenders were not part of the base bike.  The '80 Schwinn catalog shows this bike without fenders as well.  Just curious.

Ed


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 19, 2015)

Rivnut said:


> I've got an '84 Cruiser 5 and like the way it rides as well.  When Bikeyard mentions "A lot of options on it" does that include the fenders?  Mine had fenders on it as well and I was told that the fenders were not part of the base bike.  The '80 Schwinn catalog shows this bike without fenders as well.  Just curious.
> 
> Ed




That's the Deluxe seat. And far as fenders go, yeah, none in catalogs, but, take your fenders off and hit some water on the road for the 'brown striped shirt syndrome.' experience.


I'd prefer fenders myself and have been wondering just exactly which ones they are. Could be a ton of confusion regarding the very same exact fenders cause pacific cycles made/makes balloon fenders too.

1980 cruiser 5 and atom drum brakes aint in catalogs too.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 19, 2015)

More pictures before cleaning.


----------



## Metacortex (Apr 19, 2015)

Rivnut said:


> When Bikeyard mentions "A lot of options on it" does that include the fenders?  Mine had fenders on it as well and I was told that the fenders were not part of the base bike.  The '80 Schwinn catalog shows this bike without fenders as well.




The fenders, rack and headlight were dealer installed or aftermarket accessories, and did not come on the bike in the box from Schwinn.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 19, 2015)

More pics before cleaning.


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 19, 2015)

Here's a picture of the brace on the front fender that was on my Cruiser 5.  I'm only posting it so you can see to what extremes someone had to go to in order to make it fit.  Worth it?  As Jeff54 say, water will change you mind quickly, but I'm not fond of riding in the rain and I do my best to avoid puddles.  On this particular bike, I just like the looks without fenders.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 19, 2015)

A few more prior to cleaning.


----------



## redman007 (Apr 19, 2015)

Great info!
I was always curious about the fenders on my schwinn cruiser 5. Heres the pics of mine with the  fenders it came with...


Metacortex said:


> The fenders, rack and headlight were dealer installed or aftermarket accessories, and did not come on the bike in the box from Schwinn.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 19, 2015)

And now a few questions. 

Since the fenders are aftermarket, is the rear reflector a Schwinn approved accessory or just from the dealer?

Are these the correct pedals?

Was the ACS front hub used on all Cruiser models and did they all have heavy duty spokes? Or is that an option. 

I see the generator combo in the 80 catalog. Did the dealer use the zip ties this one has on the wiring or would a metal clip be more correct?

Did I read the date code on the headbadge right? If so, how did a March 80 front hub get used so quickly?


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 19, 2015)

Metacortex said:


> The fenders, rack and headlight were dealer installed or aftermarket accessories, and did not come on the bike in the box from Schwinn.





Yeah not straight from factory but, that did not stop the dealers from setting up bikes as display or fully equipped. Schwinn dealers I ever visited always had something dressed up. 

And those fenders, that's a real mystery too because, Schwinn did not make any other type of bike to fit them. The heavy duty had middle weight so what's left other than cruisers? 

And for how many years did Schwinn go without heavy weight S-2 bikes, 'like' 8? was the heavy-duty S-2 in 67? It does not look like it's so in their 67 catalog, 10-12 years?  

So, that means, and I've been wondering about this for some time now, perhaps once Schwinn started production of the California cruiser or Klunker, Striped back syndrome had to be taken into account. Si, I guessing by 1979 They pulled out the old dies for discontinued fenders, or created entirely new ones. 

.Oh and CDS? That ain't right treating a bike like that, buying and not using it. So, I'm coming over to your place, sneaking into storage  late at night, one humid day and spraying that thing down wit ACID!!


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 19, 2015)

Rivnut said:


> Here's a picture of the brace on the front fender that was on my Cruiser 5.  I'm only posting it so you can see to what extremes someone had to go to in order to make it fit.  Worth it?  As Jeff54 say, water will change you mind quickly, but I'm not fond of riding in the rain and I do my best to avoid puddles.  On this particular bike, I just like the looks without fenders.





Yeah but the very next year, I believe, Schwinn/Murray/china or whoever, figured out how dumb that front fork was and stuck fender mounting bracket on the back side of it. and there's that too, you'd have to go the extra distance to get fender bracket long enough to wrap it around like that..


----------



## detroitbike (Apr 19, 2015)

Wald fenders were what we had to put on the bikes.
    Schwinn fenders would never fit that poorly. Also we were instructed
 to Rivet the fenders like factory and had all the tools in the shop.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 19, 2015)

detroitbike said:


> Wald fenders were what we had to put on the bikes.
> Schwinn fenders would never fit that poorly. Also we were instructed
> to Rivet the fenders like factory and had all the tools in the shop.




You can always tell an aftermarket fender on a Schwinn. The rear braces are always attached to the axle verses the dropout. If a set of shorter Schwinn braces were installed to the Wald fender it sure would look a whole lot better.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 19, 2015)

detroitbike said:


> Wald fenders were what we had to put on the bikes.
> Schwinn fenders would never fit that poorly. Also we were instructed
> to Rivet the fenders like factory and had all the tools in the shop.





Yeah I was just checking all my Schwinn bikes to see if I could see a difference, a 48, 55 deluxe > heavyweights, Then 55, 61, 62, 3 and 4,  middleweight, a 97 phantom and even a  2001 Cruiser Classic 4. There's only one of all 10 Schwinn bikes I have where the bracket is about 1/8" wider and therefor different than all,  the repop phantom. Also, I had not noticed this before but, even Schwinn's lightweights (Varsity, collegiate etc.)  use the same width of bracket. 

But they all have something in common. The flat portion of bracket extending from the fender is only sticking out about 1/16 too 3/16" " whereas, both the 2 cruiser's shown here are sticking out 5/8-3/4". All bolt onto the frames verses wheel axel, and those cruisers flat area on brakets there are extra long too. 

detroitbike, as you were there, I've been wondering for some time; riddle solved thanks.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 19, 2015)

cds2323 said:


> And now a few questions.
> 
> Since the fenders are aftermarket, is the rear reflector a Schwinn approved accessory or just from the dealer?
> 
> ...




Well your reflector says "Japan" and Schwinn began liking japan in early 70's so.

Your Pedals are the same as on my Sept. 10 1980 Cruiser. Albeit, I think some acid on em will help rust em up like mine. 

zip ties prob zip and quick plus metal scratches. 

Heavy-duty spokes, yup, and the hub too, yup. 

Yup ya got the date code correct. 

0 > year 1980
4
6 > the 64th day of year: March 5
0

Don't change anything it's a dealer special > YUP.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 19, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> Well your reflector says "Japan" and Schwinn began liking japan in early 70's so.
> 
> Your Pedals are the same as on my Sept. 10 1980 Cruiser. zip ties prob zip and quick plus metal scratches.
> 
> ...




I believe March 4 was the 64th day, 1980 was a leap year. And I haven't decided to ride or sell it. I took it for a short ride to make sure it shifts/stops. It rides fine and everything works. Raining here but will clean/polish it up soon. Maybe take to AA next weekend.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 19, 2015)

cds2323 said:


> I believe March 4 was the 64th day, 1980 was a leap year. And I haven't decided to ride or sell it. I took it for a short ride to make sure it shifts/stops. It rides fine and everything works. Raining here but will clean/polish it up soon. Maybe take to AA next weekend.




The o'l lep year trick eh? well I thinks since it's raining you should just go ahead and ride it all the way to AA now, get a good rust start on that bike like it should have been to begin with!

If there's anything I can't stand it's a dang bike that wasn't loved, and I DON'T OWN IT!


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 19, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> Yeah but the very next year, I believe, Schwinn/Murray/china or whoever, figured out how dumb that front fork was and stuck fender mounting bracket on the back side of it. and there's that too, you'd have to go the extra distance to get fender bracket long enough to wrap it around like that..




In '84 I know that the Schwinn parts were assemble by Murray in Lawrenceburg, TN.  

The article I have (which I'd prefer to scan but can't) states: _"Under a two year agreement covering 1983-84........Schwinn will continue to manufacture the unique parts.....Finishing of frames and assembly will be Murray's contribution.  The frames will be made by Schwinn in Chicago...they will then be shipped to Tennessee for finishing and assembly.  Murray will build the wheels. The finished bikes will then be shipped to Schwinn's four regional distribution centers." _ Lots more to the article but this covers the basic facts.

Ed


----------



## Metacortex (Apr 19, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> And those fenders, that's a real mystery too because, Schwinn did not make any other type of bike to fit them. The heavy duty had middle weight so what's left other than cruisers?




The 1980 dealer parts catalog lists 26" Balloon chrome fenders (complete set) under p.n 55 123*. There is an asterisk next to the number which is detailed on the bottom of the page as *Not Schwinn or Schwinn Approved. I take that to mean they were probably Wald, which seems to be confirmed by @detroitbike.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 19, 2015)

Metacortex said:


> The 1980 dealer parts catalog lists 26" Balloon chrome fenders (complete set) under p.n 55 123*. There is an asterisk next to the number which is detailed on the bottom of the page as *Not Schwinn or Schwinn Approved. I take that to mean they were probably Wald, which seems to be confirmed by @detroitbike.




And yet another clue resolved, once again Metacortex ya comes through.  Now comes the bigger question; so, when did Schwinn, or Schwinn china or whoever,  begin to reproduce em eh? 

The best part of this is: I've been wanting to add some fenders on my 1980 black cruiser and now I knows, rather than hunting, fighting and bickering,  I can pick out the cheap ones!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 19, 2015)

cds2323 said:


> And now a few questions.
> 
> Since the fenders are aftermarket, is the rear reflector a Schwinn approved accessory or just from the dealer?
> 
> ...




Your pedals do look like the issued set but I have never seen those marking on the caps. All the pedals on my Cruisers and Spitfires had the Union made with the Schwinn Approved stamped on the caps. There were many variations of that style pedal and it was used since the beginning of the 70's. Other brands of bikes also used that pedal. Back in 09 I purchased a new set from a bike shop that were identical to my rusted up Schwinn set but the caps had the Union U. 

From my research the ACS high flange BMX front hub was first used on the later production Spitfire models and that hub was used thru maybe the 1982 model year. The early production Spitfires and I believe the Klunkers and Californias had the heavy duty low flange front hub.


----------



## redman007 (Apr 19, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> Well your reflector says "Japan" and Schwinn began liking japan in early 70's so.
> 
> Your Pedals are the same as on my Sept. 10 1980 Cruiser. Albeit, I think some acid on em will help rust em up like mine.
> 
> ...




Sorry to hijack this thread, but this is Awesome info. I, too, have the fenders on my 1980 schwinn cruiser 5. Was just looking at the my rear reflector on the fenders and it says Schwinn on them. Any thoughts? What would que it in on "dealer installed"?

Thanks!


Jeff54 said:


> Well your reflector says "Japan" and Schwinn began liking japan in early 70's so.
> 
> Your Pedals are the same as on my Sept. 10 1980 Cruiser. Albeit, I think some acid on em will help rust em up like mine.
> 
> ...


----------



## redman007 (Apr 19, 2015)

Inside the fender


----------



## redman007 (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## GTs58 (Apr 19, 2015)

Redman, the reflector you have is more commonly known as the coffin reflector that was first issued on the 1975 model Schwinns.


----------



## redman007 (Apr 19, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> Redman, the reflector you have is more commonly known as the coffin reflector that was first issued on the 1975 model Schwinns.



So do you think the fenders were dealer installed? Did the walds, which the dealers installed, have any markings?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 19, 2015)

I'd be betting what Detroit bike said was the norm for the dealers. So if the braces are screwed on the fenders were more than likely not installed by a Schwinn dealer. Wald fenders can be purchased everywhere including Walmart so no telling when or who installed them. 

http://www.modernbike.com/wald-balloon-962-26-chrome-fender-set   38 bucks for a set. Cheaper at wallyworld.


----------



## detroitbike (Apr 20, 2015)

Where we had a Schwinn Part number for fenders like on a Varsity, etc. we were taught at Schwinn 
school to 'Factory install' them with rivets. But sometimes like on the aforementioned bike, there wouldn't be a current
part # so we would use Wald products. They came with Screws.


----------



## how (Apr 22, 2015)

I think the fender thing is wrong, Spitfire 5 came without fenders and most Cruiser 5 came with fenders, I have owned about 6 of them still have this one, that looks like it was never ridden.



Rivnut said:


> I've got an '84 Cruiser 5 and like the way it rides as well.  When Bikeyard mentions "A lot of options on it" does that include the fenders?  Mine had fenders on it as well and I was told that the fenders were not part of the base bike.  The '80 Schwinn catalog shows this bike without fenders as well.  Just curious.
> 
> Ed


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 22, 2015)

Aftermarket fenders on that Cruiser 5. The rear fender braces are attached to the axle and Schwinn's fenders did not attach to the axles. Fenders on these models were an add on accessory by a dealer or owner. It's pretty common to see fenders on these and all were aftermarket or the later Schwinn repops when the parts were available after the anniversary bikes, Phantom etc.


----------



## cds2323 (Sep 19, 2015)

This bike is just collecting dust. I'm thinking of selling but have no idea of value. I've checked eBay sales but values are all over the place. Do people really collect these or just use as riders? This bike has the 5-speed drum brake. Bike looks like it was barely ridden, tires are og, brakes are tight. Could use a good polish to chrome and paint. I'm guessing 350-550 depending on location.


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 19, 2015)

cds2323 said:


> This bike is just collecting dust. I'm thinking of selling but have no idea of value. I've checked eBay sales but values are all over the place. Do people really collect these or just use as riders? This bike has the 5-speed drum brake. Bike looks like it was barely ridden, tires are og, brakes are tight. Could use a good polish to chrome and paint. I'm guessing 350-550 depending on location.




That bike is a beauty CDS, despite the wald fenders, but even so that's a plus. e-bay, when it's local pick-up can be depressing, but if you ship it,, it's so nice, $600 plus shipping >> buy it now, is not far fetched, maybe even more if an auction runs it. .  those others wanting $550 or so, ain't no where near, not, nooope,  as nice as yours is.. and although ya ain't gonna have epays taxing on ya, I wouldn't be surprised if somebody round here will give ya a  a good dollar too.  Not as much as epay but good enough. heck those tires alone are a good $175-250 IF you can find em like that. and those epay, or most ain't even got em.


----------



## cds2323 (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Jeff54. It's a nice solid bike, just a little too new for me. Listed it in the f/s section.


----------



## how (Sep 21, 2015)

cds2323 said:


> This bike is just collecting dust. I'm thinking of selling but have no idea of value. I've checked eBay sales but values are all over the place. Do people really collect these or just use as riders? This bike has the 5-speed drum brake. Bike looks like it was barely ridden, tires are og, brakes are tight. Could use a good polish to chrome and paint. I'm guessing 350-550 depending on location.




Mine has never been ridden so I dont ride it, I had some not as nice I rode all the time, these are very collectable. First they are heavy weights that Schwinn stopped making sometime around 59 and they have heavy duty spokes. Second they are the last of the Chicago made Schwinns. I wont ever sell mine and I have sold over 400 Schwinns the last 5 years. I had one I paid 15 bucks for at a thrift shop, another I paid 70 for and this one I paid 400 for.

I have 2 58 Jags, a beautiful 59 Corvette, a 69 Panther, a 48 Autocycle, a 63 American and the Cruiser 5 is my favorite bike that I will never sell


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 22, 2015)

There is definitely a crowd that collects these bikes since they were Schwinn's last Chicago built Balloon models, plus they had heavy duty wheelsets. The last of the earlier Balloon Schwinns was the 1964 Wasp, then the reintroduction of Schwinn's ballooner was the 1977 Spitfire. 

I purchased this near mint 81 Cruiser 5 for $150 and sold it for $375. I could have sold it for much more but I liked the kid that bought it.


----------



## cyberpaull (Sep 23, 2015)

Love all the 5-Speeds. Here is my 78 Klunker-5.


----------



## how (Sep 23, 2015)

sweet


----------



## 1979AL (Feb 26, 2021)

Metacortex said:


> The fenders, rack and headlight were dealer installed or aftermarket accessories, and did not come on the bike in the box from Schwinn.





cds2323 said:


> More pictures before cleaning.



do you still have the bike for sale?


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 26, 2021)

1979AL said:


> do you still have the bike for sale?




Unfortunately the bike is long gone. The bike was so clean I kinda regret selling it, it’s hard to find untouched original bikes that are in such nice original condition. Sold via my local CL to a person who happened to be a CABE member, not sure if she’s still on tho.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Feb 27, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> There is definitely a crowd that collects these bikes since they were Schwinn's last Chicago built Balloon models, plus they had heavy duty wheelsets. The last of the earlier Balloon Schwinns was the 1964 Wasp, then the reintroduction of Schwinn's ballooner was the 1977 Spitfire.




Actually, the "California Cruiser" was Schwinn's first balloon tire bike introduced in 76 before the Spitfire!


----------

